# vini sanderianum



## polyantha (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

Some of you probably remember this thread Rick published in 2010 with a very nice vinicolored sanderianum:






I remember beeing a little jealous and impressed by the color, as I have never seen something quite like that before. I started contacting people around the world (some of them are good friends of mine now) looking for other vini sanderianums.
There are several dark clones around:
Old pic of a nicely colored sandie from parkside: http://www.parksideorchids.com/images/Paphs/Paph%20sanderianum.JPG
Another one of zephyrus: http://www.zephyrusorchids.com/PAPHSPHRAGS/Dark%20sanderianum%20copy.jpg
OrchidWeb has a pic of a dark clone too: https://www.orchidweb.com/images/Product/large/psanderb.jpg
Then I found a pic of a Flickr member with the name "Marc" with nice color but short petals: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11257939504
On the paph guild website I found another clone named 'specific'. I guess it is lighter colored than on the pic because the CHD at the bottom is lighter on the pic at the right side: https://sites.google.com/site/paphiopedilumguild/home
An interesting clone of a japanese grower: http://homepage3.nifty.com/ran3/paph.sanderianum_47100yashima.jpg

All the people I was in contact with told me that these color forms are extremely rare when very dark and probably come from a population living in a higher altitude. The standard answer oke:
After me, all the plants above are not equally nice as the one Rick posted five years ago. I had to call people, mailing around and searching for five years to actually get my perfect sandie. I am proud to show you the holy grail of sandies (at least for me) I was in search of for such a long time. It will be part of my breeding program and hopefully we will get the darkest progenies from this plant in the future. Allow me to introduce P. sanderianum 'Black Mamba':









Cheers!
Yanik


----------



## phraggy (Aug 14, 2015)

The 'Black Mamba' is a sanderianum perfectum. I'm the one who's jealous now!!!

Ed


----------



## AdamD (Aug 14, 2015)

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2015)

whoah!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wonderful colour....good luck with your breeding program. It would be nice to have a few of these around.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2015)

Stunning. Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 14, 2015)

very dark indeed (though doubt 'vini' is an appropriate description)


----------



## polyantha (Aug 14, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> very dark indeed (though doubt 'vini' is an appropriate description)



I agree. Its not botanically correct, but everyone knows what Rick meant with "vini sandie". Its a dark colored clone, nothing else.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2015)

Not only nice and dark, but doesn't appear to reflex much either.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2015)

recommend breeding it with a sand with a wide dorsal to get wide dorsal and dark color.

In the US, most sanderianums and hybrids are very pale color (that's one reason i am not a fan of sandie hybrids). For a while. Leo Schordje was selling a strain that came out much darker (i believe this may be what Rick's "vini" was). I have a few of them and the one I flowered was very dark colored as well. (it is a great plant, ready to spike again this winter).

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27529


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Awesome plant and great job on all the detective work .


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2015)

Named after me! :evil:


----------



## emydura (Aug 14, 2015)

WOW. That is stunning. It would be great to recreate some of the sandi hybrids with this.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 14, 2015)

What a special plant! Good luck on your breeding endeavors!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 14, 2015)

Congrats on getting it and flowering it so well. Awesome plant.


----------



## troy (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow!!!! Somebody Has A High Maintenance Beauty!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 14, 2015)

The million dollar sandie. Congrats and good luck with your breeding program.


----------



## theshatterings (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow. I'm in awe, and good luck with the breeding program.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 14, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 14, 2015)

Omg


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2015)

That's incredible, Yanik! And such sleuthing you did! Best of luck with your breeding program. I can hardly wait to see results.


----------



## John M (Aug 16, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 16, 2015)

I bloomed a vini sandy a couple years back ..very small with 14 inch petals..not nearly as impressive (but the color was nice)..btw, the brightness level seems a little low on your pic of black mamba


----------



## polyantha (Aug 16, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> I bloomed a vini sandy a couple years back ..very small with 14 inch petals..not nearly as impressive (but the color was nice)..btw, the brightness level seems a little low on your pic of black mamba



Interesting! Do you have a pic? It could be possible that we get in contact in the future for pollen exchange...
I noticed this too on my mobile phone. On the pc screen it was perfect. I will upload a better pic.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 16, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Interesting! Do you have a pic? It could be possible that we get in contact in the future for pollen exchange...
> I noticed this too on my mobile phone. On the pc screen it was perfect. I will upload a better pic.




i sold that plant in 2013


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 16, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Interesting! Do you have a pic? It could be possible that we get in contact in the future for pollen exchange...
> I noticed this too on my mobile phone. On the pc screen it was perfect. I will upload a better pic.


It's a wee bit dark for me as well and the colours look somewhat over saturated. Might be my monitor though. It's still an amazing looking sanderianum.


----------



## polyantha (Aug 16, 2015)

Didn't change the saturation of the original pic.


----------



## fibre (Aug 16, 2015)

What a incredible clone! Good job to hunt for such a special plant! 
My very best wishes for your breeding program!


----------



## Stone (Aug 16, 2015)

That's just too much!!!!


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 17, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Didn't change the saturation of the original pic.



Much better now! Absolutely gorgeous colour on that sanderianum. :drool:

The picture still looks too saturated to me, but I think it's on my end the issue is (time to retire my monitor).


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2015)

Red is a bit over-saturated, but it is clearly a darker red than most.


----------



## Clark (Aug 18, 2015)

over saturated or not, the saliva flows...


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice sand!

Now, you need to find it the perfect wife and/or husband!!! (you can too self it...)


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2015)

To die for!


----------

